# rental business



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

This ain't exactly homestead employment but it's only a couple miles from the house. I have a chance to rent a small building of about 15 X 25. It's located on the front end of a storage building rental. The rent is cheap and it would make a nice little location for some type of business. I'm thinking of renting it and rent tools and stuff that I own. To start with that is.

Here are some items I could start renting:

Tools: Sawzall, Hammer drill, circular saw, hand held grinder, cut off saw, folding ladders, extension ladders, lawn push mowers, tiller, chainsaws, trimmers, plus several more itmes too numerous to mention.

Fishing equipment: 16 ft. aluminum v-hull boat, 12 ft. aluminum flat bottom, 16 ft. fiberglass canoe, 9.9hp boat motor, trolling motor and battery, assortment of fishing poles, seines, traps, etc.

Hunting equipment: Rifles and shotguns, ground blind, treestands, steel traps, live traps, and various other accessories.

Camping equipment: Tent, latrin/shower tent, portable camode, lawn chairs, cot, lanterns, campstoves, and more.

Household items: Punch bowl set, wedding cake stands, cake pans, fancy dinner sets, food warmers, large lot of cooking pots, electrical kitchen appliances, Bunn coffee maker, dutch ovens, plus whatever I can find around the house that doesn't get used much.

I thought I would start out with what I had around the house and if there was several request for something I don't have, then I would find one to buy. Some things such as the boats, rifles, extension ladder and any other valuable items would stay at home till needed. 

What do you all think, should I try it?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

It a good idea one that's worth looking into.

A few years ago hubby & I went to a locally owned rental place looking to rent a chain saw. They stopped renting due to liablity. There was a few other items that they stopped renting out but I can't recall now. 
So you'd want to look into liablity issues & insurance.

Personally I would hold off on renting firearms - but hunting equipment like blinds & stands I think would fly. Maybe offer package deals, a take the family camping for xxx amount. 1 family tent, up to 6 sleeping bags, stove, ice chest, 4 fishing rods & small tackle box with lures ect.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I'd go with the household items because there's _much_ less liability involved, as well as more demand. 

We have some friends who have _chairs_. lol
They rent out nice padded-seat folding chairs (and tables if needed) for people who are having large get togethers and their homes but don't have the seating needed. 
They bring them out, set them up, and take them back down when finished. It's been a nice little side business.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Liability is the key issue with any rental business so make sure you find a great big business and personal liablity policy.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm aware of liability insurance. Practically anything you do is going to require liability insurance. 

I also have been pondering on the ideal of making wooden toys at home. Today I was at lowes and they have 2 books about making wooden toys. Some very interesting toys in them books. A coping saw would set me back about $100 and the books are $18 each. Last Christmas (or maye 2 years ago) there was a story on the news about this man who made wooden toys out of his garage. With the paint lead scare from China, he couldn't keep up with demands for his American Made wooden toys.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I hope you can get the rental biz going, but I wouldn't rent firearms.

Let's say someone rents a gun from you, and accidentally shoots someone...a pure accident. If they are seriously injured or die, you are going to have 15 news cameras living on your lawn, just waiting for you to walk out the door.


----------

